
Show HN: Blix - Discover what's going on nearby, like parties and food trucks - jojodmo
http://getblix.co
======
sidcool
Request you to use a Show HN. And posting only once.

~~~
dang
A repost was fine because both the title and URL were off the first time.
We'll kill the original post as a duplicate.

